# Is canned mackerel any good?



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I see canned mackerel in stores for dirt cheap. Is it any good?, why so cheap? How do you use it?


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I mix it with an egg and bread crumbs or crackers, then fry it in patties.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

its what i have used for "salmon" patties (or croquettes, depending on where you live).


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Good to know. I'm going paleo and most of the food is so danged expensive. Nice to find a way to cut costs.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I like it better than canned tuna. (Of course, I don't like canned tuna at all.) It's more like canned sardine. Anything you can do with canned sardines you can do with canned mackeral.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Does all canned mackeral have the bones in it? Mom used to make soup with it but the bones....YUK YUK....James


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Yes, I think so, but they are completely soft and edible and that's how you get a lot of good calcium from both canned mackerel and canned sardines.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Never tried the canned mackerel but sounds like canned salmon bones and all.
We use to catch mackerel off the coast of maine when i was just a young boy.
Remember eating them and being oily . But tasty if you like oily fish, LOL.
Suppose to be healthy stuff.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I like oily fish.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

As I recall it's very fishy. But if you like that then you are all set.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

I remember transferring into a new college program that involved having to be "out-in-the-field"

during the entire summer semesters (2 yrs) and having to live on a budget of less than $1.00/day!

Canned mackerel and I became acquainted through necessity at the time. 

There are only so many ways of preparing it and I certainly tried them all.

I've felt no need to renew that 'relationship' since then.

BTW: Managed to get my budget down to $0.87/ day.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I use it mainly when DW is away. My treat.  I use the southern foods about.com recipe for 'salmon patties' and just substitute the mackerel for salmon. I've never been much for ketchup on fish, or _anything_ really, but it really flows well with mackerel patties. Your taste may vary.


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

My experience was that you have to lock any cats in the garage before opening a can of mackerel or they become possessed by some wicked spirit that DEMANDS said mackerel.


----------



## DebbieLynn (Dec 1, 2010)

I remember eating "salmon patties" as a kid and loved them. Was grown and married and when I tried to make "salmon patties" they just didn't taste right. Called my Mom who explained in between hysterical laughing and gasping for air that those "salmon patties" she made were actually the cheap cans of mackerel. No way she could afford to feed all 7 of us salmon. Loved 'em with baked beans and hushpuppies!


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

I always knew money was tight when my mother made Makerel patties instead of Salmon patties. Perhaps I need to give them a try as I am always trying to lower our grocery bill. I know! Tinkal you try them first and let us know! LOL!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i do like Mackerel! we had a discussion on here some time ago about the canned. after that i tried to find some around here but never did. ~Georgia.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

jwal10 said:


> Does all canned mackeral have the bones in it? Mom used to make soup with it but the bones....YUK YUK....James


My mom would make patties with it and leave the bones in...whole, not squished up. I couldn't stand that in my mouth. BLECH...

When I make salmon or canned mackerel patties I remove the bones and give them to my cats.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

i leave all the small-ish bones in, but i have to remove the backbone. those are just too big around


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Is canned mackerel any good? Is the Pope Catholic? What are ya, some kinda nut? Askin' a question like that. Course it's good. And good for ya!


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

It is relatively strong and oily as canned fish goes. If you aren't used to canned fishes, you might work up to mackerel by eating sardines, canned salmon, and kippers (though kippers can be VERY salty.)


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I know several folks who use it to make tuna (mackerel) salad


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I love them just out of the can with mustard. Good eating there. Being diabetic it helps my heart and it will not increase my numbers on my blood montoring meter. Eat Mackeral with an appel or raw onion.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

woodsy said:


> Never tried the canned mackerel but sounds like canned salmon bones and all.
> We use to catch mackerel off the coast of maine when i was just a young boy.
> Remember eating them and being oily . But tasty if you like oily fish, LOL.
> Suppose to be healthy stuff.


Canned Mackerel is a little stronger tasting than Salmon And it's cheaper.
Salmon, Mackerel, herring and sardines are all "oily fish". And they are "good for you". Pretty cheap too, mostly.
My DSW won't eat them because of the strong fishy taste. But, I love them because I grew up eating them. My favorite is "smoked Herring", or "kipper snacks. I eat some kind of canned fish about once a week, for lunch.

We ate a lot of "fish" when I grew up. especially during Lent, being Catholic.


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

Make a sandwich with dark rye bread, Jack mackerel right out of the can, cover it with thin slices of garlic and a good dusting of white pepper. I call them Hellfire Sandwiches and I like them.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I know I am spoiled being from the NW and lots of fish here. I like salmon. I smoke a lot of fish, Salmon, steelhead, trout, tuna and sturgeon and can some of it. I get my tuna right off the boat and can it myself. Only plain fish I eat canned. NOOOO bones....James


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

IMHO, canned cat food tastes better. I do love canned red salmon and sardines (King Oscar brand only).


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

jwal10 said:


> I know I am spoiled being from the NW and lots of fish here. I like salmon. I smoke a lot of fish, Salmon, steelhead, trout, tuna and sturgeon and can some of it. I get my tuna right off the boat and can it myself. Only plain fish I eat canned. NOOOO bones....James


 Finally a voice of reason!


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Make the patties as described above, but make them half and half with mackeral and massed potatoes. It dilutes the strong taste of the fish and is very good.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

love that stuff. our salmon patties are usually mack patties too. its also a food I will get when on a trip by myself (without family and not amongst many ppl either), as its strong smelling. but tastes good and its cheap and healthy.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't like the smell, taste or texture of any canned fish, but it can be made into an inexpensive meal. When I open a can of mackerel, I drain off the liquid and remove what bones I can and then I use my hands to mix and shred the meat into a finer consistency. To that I add an egg, enough crushed saltine crackers to make it stickier, and sometimes I add about half of a small onion and half a stalk of celery that's been chopped fine and sauteed' in butter but drain off the butter before adding to the fish mixture. I don't use salt and pepper on this as it's not needed. Use hands to mix all together and form into palm sized patties. You want the patty to be rounded, not flat. Fry in a skillet of oil that's been heated hot and then heat reduced. You want the oil to slightly jump when the patties go in but not hot enough to make a quick burn. Brown on both sides and remove to a paper towel to drain. Serve by placing one mackerel patty on a toasted bun, topped with white ketchup, and a slice of tomato. I usually have oven fried potatoes with this to complete the meal. One can of mackerel prepared this way will make 6 to 8 sandwiches.


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

Use Less said:


> It is relatively strong and oily as canned fish goes. If you aren't used to canned fishes, you might work up to mackerel by eating sardines, canned salmon, and kippers (though kippers can be VERY salty.)


Ahh the good ol kipper snacks. When I was a kid, I would go to the store and buy a can whenever I had extra cash and they had them in stock!


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm also a big fan of canned fish, and used change as a kid (f!) to buy more sardines! Mack is stronger smelling, but not that much stronger in taste, to me. As one poster said above tho, you will be mugged by any and all passing cats! Some dogs, too!


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> IMHO, canned cat food tastes better. I do love canned red salmon and sardines (King Oscar brand only).


dh would disagree! he ate some canned cat food while fully asleep one time and woke himself up gagging at the taste! LOL


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Now I can appreciate kippers, I think they even are King Oscar branded here, but sardines once were cheap food. Last I saw they were a buck for the cheap kind.

Wake me when you guys start debating canned pilchard.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I like the patties idea but need to come up with a paleo recipe. Maybe replace the wheat portion with almond flour?


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

I _USED TO_ have a tin of kippered herring that I had been hoarding. After reading this thread, however, I had to go eat it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

jennigrey said:


> I _USED TO_ have a tin of kippered herring that I had been hoarding. After reading this thread, however, I had to go eat it. Thanks a lot.


LOL, me too, and smoked oysters!


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I should probably mention that I've always used lard to fry mine, but just recently switched to using olive oil and I think I like olive oil better. Either way, it's good eating. I didn't even think about eating them right out of the can with some mustard. Big Dave, that does sound good!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

ldc said:


> I'm also a big fan of canned fish, and used change as a kid (f!) to buy more sardines! Mack is stronger smelling, but not that much stronger in taste, to me. As one poster said above tho, you will be mugged by any and all passing cats! Some dogs, too!


My Dad grew up during the depression and one of his favorite stories was of a local store that had a fire sale. He had one dime and his purchase was a can of kippers and a box of ritz crackers for 5 cents each.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

We recently bought a large jar of pickled herring. It brings back childhood memories of spending time with my Mn. relatives. Pickled herring by itself has a strong fishy taste but not so bad if accompanied by crackers and cheese....sort of lessens the strong flavor! Will have to try mackeral especially because of the lower cost.


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

Was laughing about this thread tonight as I made canned salmon loaf for dinner. I mix it up exactly like making patties (cracker crumbs, egg, diced chilies), but being a lazy person I just put the mix in a sprayed loaf pan and bake til nice and brown and sounds hollow. I've put the same mixture in my slowcooker before too and cooked it til done, but DH didn't care so much for the texture and no crunchy crust. I remove the skin and dark meat, but I do crush up the larger bones. They are easy to crush by hand and a good source of calcium. We like it smeared w ketchup mixed w enough horseradish to clear your sinuses.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Never tried it, but am a huge fan of kippered herring...Course all my coworkers used to complain!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

pheasantplucker said:


> Never tried it, but am a huge fan of kippered herring...Course all my coworkers used to complain!


My coworkers never have complained about kippers. Sardines in mustard sauce on the other hand......................


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

tinknal said:


> I like the patties idea but need to come up with a paleo recipe. Maybe replace the wheat portion with almond flour?


 What's a paleo recipe....sounds kinda stone age to me. :shrug:


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

we eat it as mackerel gravy. Make a white sauce and add flaked mackerel serve over fresh biscuits. Daddy is from Illinois and mom was southern to the roots, so we only got this when daddy wasn't home LOL


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> What's a paleo recipe....sounds kinda stone age to me. :shrug:


It is. Also called the "cave man" diet. You can basically eat anything that was eaten in the paleolithic period and nothing else. All the meat, animal fat (with the exception of dairy) non-starchy veggies, tree nuts, fish, greens, fruit (in limited amounts). I've modified the diet to include dairy. No grains, legumes, sugar, alcohol. Obviously I'll violate the latter on occasion . Started Monday and my blood sugar is already down 100 points.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

When I was growing up all we ever had was mackerel. Never had salmon until after I married the second time. 

My Recipe for Mackerel patties

1 can mackerel undrained
2 whole eggs
1 small onion or 1/2 large onion chopped fine

In another bowl mix 
1/2 cup flour
1/2 cur corn meal
1 tsp. baking powder 
salt and pepper to taste

Mix all top ingredients together well, then add a little at a time of the dry ingredients until the mixture will hold together well. Then in an iron skillet that has preheated with enough oil to cover bottom spoon in the patty mixture and flatten with a spoon. Fry until golden then flip and fry until the other side is golden. Drain on paper towel. 

I like mine thin and crunchy. The baking powder gives the patties and lighter texture. I use the same recipe for salmon patties.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I did a paleo salmon patties search and the one I found used potatoes?? Little confusing diet-wise, but sounds good. I'd think if I were a caveman and came upon some fruit or berries I'd probably eat _all that I could find_ (ahhhh. mmm. good.). And pay for it later of course. But I'd keep that patch or tree in mind. Actually, I'd probably daydream about finding some more. Because what else would a caveman have to do? Good to hear your blood sugar has lowered.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

How Do I said:


> I did a paleo salmon patties search and the one I found used potatoes?? Little confusing diet-wise, but sounds good. I'd think if I were a caveman and came upon some fruit or berries I'd probably eat _all that I could find_ (ahhhh. mmm. good.). And pay for it later of course. But I'd keep that patch or tree in mind. Actually, I'd probably daydream about finding some more. Because what else would a caveman have to do? Good to hear your blood sugar has lowered.


Bear in mind that paleo era fruit had much lower sugar content than modern day fruit that has been bred for higher sugar content.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Tinned mackerel is a great economy/prep food, much cheaper than similar-sized large cans of salmon or tuna. Strong-tasting oily fish, and hence very healthy. However, some people just can't stomach healthy or economical food, so be warned. Similar taste to sardines. More "fishy" than salmon or tuna. Patties or "fish pie" with mashed potato, mix with rice, mash up with hard-boiled eggs or Worcestershire sauce and top with onion or tomato slices as sandwich filling, many possibilities - use your imagination.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

i found some recipes that used minced cauliflower in place of rice in stuffed bell peppers. i wonder if that could be used in the patties? if you do try patties, let me know, as they are one of my comfort foods!


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

I make cheap salmon soup with it.I dump all the contents in a heavy pot and mash the fish to break it up into small pieces.Add milk and bring to a boil.Pa used to call it poor mans oyster stew.I have eaten it all my life and it is good.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

wwubben said:


> I make cheap salmon soup with it.I dump all the contents in a heavy pot and mash the fish to break it up into small pieces.Add milk and bring to a boil.Pa used to call it poor mans oyster stew.I have eaten it all my life and it is good.


That sounds good, I love oyster stew.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i bought my first can 2 days ago.first time i've found them. 3dollars. Sea Haul. only got the one can in case it did taste like cat food. i'm use to fresh. this was entirely different. skinless and boneless . had it for lunch today in place of sardines. it was excellent! no oily taste. i will definitely buy more for my preps. ~Georgia.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I use either almond flour or Parmesan cheese when I make salmon patties, about 1/2 cup, with a beaten egg or two. It would be the same for mackerel. I think they turn out better baked. I use spray olive oil on baking pan, bake at 375 for 15 minutes, turn, then another 5-10 minutes. I finely chop a little onion into the mixture also.


----------

